# Dirty Low Tech 29 Gallon Lighting



## Jacquelyn (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello everyone! 

I’m finally setting up my low tech dirted 29 gallon! 

I currently have a 10 gallon dirted tank with Jungle Val, Narrow Leaf and Regular Java Fern, Anubias, Dwarf Sag, Onion Plants, Ludwigia, Bacopa, Caboma, and a few other plants under two 13W CFLs. The Bacopa and Cabomba aren’t doing very well. 

I have 8 Neon Tetras, 3 Nerite Snails, 2 Salt and Pepper Cory Cats (I love these guys!) and 1 Betta Fish. 

For the 29 I’d like to include plants like Anubias nana petite, Pennywort, and a range of other low light plants. I plan to leave the betta in the 10 gallon and get more small schooling fish and a big group of those little cory cats! 

My question is about lighting. What do you guys suggest? I've been researching this since I got the tank. Right now I'm thinking a single or maybe dual T5NO bulb. 

I’m so confused! Please help!


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Your first two links do not work. The picture isn't showing up either.

My suggestion would be go with the Phoenix Finnex Fugeray or a current satellite planet plus light fixture and suspended above the tank so that you're in lowlight range.

This way if you ever change your mind and decide to increase the lighting you have the ability to create more par in your tank. Another benefit of using an LED light is that you don't have to replace the bulbs every year. You're going to pay more money for the light fixture upfront but you will be paying less money in the long run because you won't have to pay for bulbs and LEDs are more energy-efficient.

Hope this helps.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

30" Finnex Planted + works great on my 29 gallon low tech. I just dose excel and 1/2 EI. I have some rotala that gets by, water sprite, anubias, bacopa and it is going well

2x T5HO will likely be too high light for a low tech.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

I researched online the size for the 29 gallon. I advise to purchase a 30 inch Finnex FugeRay Planted +

Having the light 18 inches away from the substrate will give you 30 par, which means that you could get away without dosing co2, which is perfect for a low-tech setup.


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

The Satilite Planted + for the 30" tanks is actually only 24" with a wire bracket to span the tank. Most of the fluorescent lights also use 24" bulbs and most will have the lamps lined up all on one side, or, like mine a 4 lamp t5HO, two on one side, two on the other. Corallife actually makes a 30" fixture with 30" lamps if you want to go that route. They are the only one I know of that has 30" lamps so you have to buy their products only. Other than these, your best bet for full length coverage would be the Finnex or BML fixtures. HTH!


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd say to go with the Finnex as well. Cheaper to operate and run than to T5 solution.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Jul 22, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Wow. Thanks for all the help!

I'm going to order the 30" Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights. It's $87.09 on Amazon. 

Can anyone tell me why my links won't work? What about starting a journal?

Thanks Again.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

klibs said:


> 30" Finnex Planted + works great on my 29 gallon low tech. I just dose excel and 1/2 EI. I have some rotala that gets by, water sprite, anubias, bacopa and it is going well
> 
> 2x T5HO will likely be too high light for a low tech.


I'd second the Finnext Planted Plus. It's on my 29G as well, also low tech. No CO2 and my plants are doing great. Dosing Excel.


----------



## Jacquelyn (Jul 22, 2013)

My Finnex Planted Plus was delivered a few weeks ago. Unfortunately I broke my leg in a Roller Derby accident. So the 29 gallon is put on hold for at least another month. 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Sparklescale (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry about the break! Hope it heals fast for you! In the meantime...there is always lots of reading/learning in this hobby!


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Google the Camoba and Bacoba as each have a couple of different kinds and at least one in each requires high light. If that is the Bacoba in the lower far left of the tank, it explains why it's not doing well...not enough light.
I'd Google any plant that I thought I would like first to see what the light requirements are. Lots of the med light plants will grow in low light, just slower. But just leave the high light plants out, if possible.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I do not consider CO2 injection,excel,glut,metracide low tech but they will allow you to run a bit more light assuming fertz are provided regularly also.(otherwise you have an imbalance that algae will explore)
I would begin the tank were it me ,with photoperiod of no more than six hours and work up from there over a few weeks.
Low tech to me,is NON CO2 or supplements thereof ,low to moderate light and plant selection that can do well in lower light.
Opinions vary.


----------



## kidgrave (Feb 4, 2014)

roadmaster said:


> I do not consider CO2 injection,excel,glut,metracide low tech but they will allow you to run a bit more light assuming fertz are provided regularly also.(otherwise you have an imbalance that algae will explore)
> I would begin the tank were it me ,with photoperiod of no more than six hours and work up from there over a few weeks.
> Low tech to me,is NON CO2 or supplements thereof ,low to moderate light and plant selection that can do well in lower light.
> Opinions vary.


I'm glad that you agree with what I believe. I also don't consider excel, glut, and etc low tech. I consider Diana Walstad type of tanks low tech.


----------

